

The Vine Nerds - exg
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/10/mf-fruition-sciences-winemakers/all/

======
doublerebel
I don't think this title garners enough attention for the article. The 'Vine
Nerds' are uprooting an industry by taking a low-cost hardware startup and
applying analytics tools from the web, arguably along the lines of pg's
hardware commentary. I have seen many more upvotes for ideas with much less
traction. Great read.

~~~
mey
Agriculture seems extremely slow to adopt analysis, is it a massive
opportunity? It seems the only way to break in is with your own land though,
since the incumbent group doesn't have interest. I assume there is a strong
desire not to drive the price down goods down even further because for most
farmer it becomes impossible to operate.

